# 19 years old, IBS advice/opinions GREATLY needed!



## oldsoul92 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, I've joined in the hopes of maybe finding out (before I go to the hospital) if there is anything I can do about my situation.I'm a 19 year old male, if that means anything lol.Well, for about 2 weeks now I've been very constipated. I'll have a very small bowel movement (a little pebble) maybe every 3-4 days and thatwill usually be it. For me it's not normal, I usually have at least 2 average sized bowel movements every day. The thing is, some kind of white stuff (from which I think is mucus) is always attached to it.I've read about it & I'm pretty sure it's mucus, which they say is normal to have some in your stool, but not at the large amount thatis all over mine.But that's not my only symptom. I ALWAYS feel like I have to poop (yuck, I know..sorry!) but when I go to sit on the toilet, nothing comes outIt's like that feeling of diarrhea, that feeling you get when you feel something watery is about to come out...but nothing does. Very frustrating!In addition to that, I've been slightly sleepy feeling. Not extremely tired but I have moments where I feel like a nap is coming on lol. Which for me is weird because I'm never sleepy during the day. I also have a lot of gas lately.I don't have any pains, no abdominal cramps or anything. Nothing inside if me currently hurts. No anal pains or anything which is why I don't think it's something horrible but then again idk.I'm thinking I have a anal fissure, because sometime around 27th or 28th of June I had a bowel movement that hurt as it was coming outbecause I was pushing, and I think this is what started everything. Before that I was having normal bowel movements.But because I don't have any pain whenever I have the small bowel movements now, I'm not to sure if that is it. (from what I've read anal fissurescause it to hurt when you have a bowel movement).I'm just really scared, idk if its IBS or not, or if it's something major. I do not have funds to do most tests needed to determine the cause (I can afford a doctors visit to be seen, but I don't have enough for tests) so as of right now going to the doctors isn't really in my budget =/Any advice, help, opinions would be GREATLY appreciated! Right now my main concern is to have regular bowel movements again. It's so uncomfortable to always feel like you have diarrhea/stool ready to come out but when you try nothing. I've tried laxatives (chocolate ones) on friday night (7/6/12) and they helped and made me have bowel movements the following day but I haven't pooped since then. I don't want to become dependent on bowel movements, I don't wanna ruin my anal muscles or anything. I've been using the fiber bulk laxatives (they say they are the safest kind and are for long term use) but so far nothing has really changed since I've been using it. Help :'(


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm thinking it might be time to give your Dr a call.


----------



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've personally had no luck with doctors, whether thats because I live in HI or not idk, but I'm sure you've read that there's no real test for IBS they are just going to rule out an infection and maybe send you to a specialist if you complain enough. I personally was given a pamphlet and sent home, really helpful







so I've been dealing with my symptoms by just changing my diet but thats because I have no other options, so until you can see a doctor just watch what you eat and see how it effects your stomach. I had similar constipation and I started taking a probiotic supplement (or eat yogurt) as well as an Astaxanthin supplement (type of algae) and adding papaya and bananas and apple sauce to my diet and its been slowly improving. I prefer natural type laxatives like the apple sauce instead of OTC meds but I know other people swear by them. The most important thing ive learned is that everyone is different and handles food differently so its just a really bad guessing game until you can get things figured out. As for the possible fissure either see a doctor or wait for it to clear up (never had a serious one to go to the doctor for and mine cleared up I'm about a week) good luck with everything


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

I'd call the doctor. I have severe IBS. (in my opinion at least!) Some days i'll be almost fine, the next sit in the bathroom half the day or more going every 5 mins. Its almost like taking a laxative or enima! Definitely not fun! what you describe sounds similar to IBS but can also be a lot of other things, which is why you should have it checked. I would personally suggest regular Fiber supplements. If that doesn't help get you regular, talk with a doctor. He will know better than most of us as to how to proceed. Another thing, in many areas they are required by law or hospital policy to do a test regardless. (they bill you later) Course then you get medical bills, so keep that in mind. But if its something more serious a check up is probably worth more than your credit score.Just my opinions....


----------

